
OyoMFG - notlukesky
https://www.profgalloway.com/oyomfg
======
justinclift
> China’s autocratic rule ... lent itself to ... enacting state-sponsored IP
> theft on a scale best described as (wait for it) Chinese.

Bear in mind, the US was quite literally doing the same thing a few hundred
years ago. The US is only really having a problem with "IP these" these days
because it's no longer working in their favour.

